# Big cherry burl



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I thought you guys would appreciate these. Got 12 slabs out of it, about half 6/4 and half 5/4. Center pieces are 24" wide.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Some great looking wood.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Streamwinner,

GREAT FIND !!!!!
That's some nice looking slabs, in my region it's VERY unusual to find a Burl. Very beautiful pattern. Like your "log Hauler" LOL:laughing::yes:. The Burl was bigger than photo looked.

Keep us posted with your work from these:yes:.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that is gorgeous. Do you want my address so you know where to send some of it? :laughing: Looking forward to seeing what you make from these ones.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

wow that is some seriously horrible timber.... you may have to ship it to me:laughing: so I can dispose of it in a good useful way :thumbsup: :laughing:. 


Joking aside that is some great stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome!!! I have been on a burl hunt this year, looking for stuff just like that. I found a box elder & a couple of oaks this weekend, just haven't cut them yet. That cherry would be an awesome find.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Very, very nice. :yes:



.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Good lord those are nice! If there's any left after you've fulfilled the above requests, feel free to PM me for a shipping address. I'll even pay the freight charges


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

wow ... nice catch


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

I've seen plenty of burls around here that look like a "wart" on the side of a tree but I've never seen on that went clear around the trunk like the cherry burl above. What causes these burls? Suckers starting to grow out of the trunk that die and are grown over? I'm going to have to look around for one of those. Gary


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

I see a table top in my future...:yes:

Awaiting your PM for shipping information!:laughing:

p


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

Did you use a mill for cutting it? Also, should I cut mine asap, then seal? It seems like the only way to do it, but I have 2 8-10"ers and don't want to ruin them.


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

I finally just went for it and started working on mine. This is some of the coolest grain I've found in any of my wood. I may have a new favorite.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Man, that's some nice wood.

Thanks, everyone, for the nice comments and sharing your envy. 

In a little while, I want to post a request for pictures of your natural-edge table projects. I've never made one before and I'd like to start getting some design ideas. I've seen the most in this forum over the years, so I figured you all would be good people to ask.

Thanks again, -SW


----------

